# Tannins and Corys



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a huge pot of amber water left over from boiling driftwood. Will that help soothe my brand-spanking-new batch of panda corys? They look a little chewed up and stressed, but were the only ones that I could find.

The panda corys are currently acclimating to a (sorry, but for water quality...) bare-bottom QT tank. I bought 8. I'll be QTing them for 3 weeks, or until they are stress and disease free, whichever comes second.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nevermind, found the answer elsewhere.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

What did you find out? I am new to corys are would love the answer about whether cores like tannins.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes corys enjoy tannins, darker the better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

